# Paphiopedilum Moustache???



## Brave heart (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,

maybe someone of you has any idea what could be the Paph?









Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thank you for your help.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW! Great colour and staminode!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2010)

It's not clear what you want to know.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 22, 2010)

Does it say Moustache on the label and you are questioning if that's right, or is there no tag and that's your best guess for the hybrid and you wonder what others think? I don't know these hybrids well enough to guess - but it's lovely and has a great flower count whatever it is!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2010)

FYI - Paph Moustache = St. Swithin x phillipinense.


----------



## Brave heart (Jun 22, 2010)

Please excuse my bad English.
I want to know if this really a Moustache.
A friend of mine is of the opinion that this could also be a praestans.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 22, 2010)

Definitely not a praestans, although you'll have to wait for someone more expert to answer if there could possibly be any praestans in the background of the cross...praestans wouldn't have nearly that many flowers I don't think!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 22, 2010)

Very pretty, whatever it is!


----------



## emydura (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nice.

Definately not a praestans. If it says Moustache on the label than I am happy to go with that. I see no reason to doubt it.

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2010)

Dunno, but I love the dark colors and look at all those flowers....


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 22, 2010)

Your flower agrees well with Paph Moustache, and a rather nice one at that. I see no reason to doubt the label. Your flower does not show any Paph praestans that I can see. The deep bold stripes are typical of the better Moustache clones I have seen.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

For comparison:
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2929499700029792607UUJxRs
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9918
http://www.flickr.com/photos/metaphora/2292258411/


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 22, 2010)

It is what it is. It probably is Paph Moustache. Yours has the same nasty habit as mine, blooming in the crown. Yours and mine are on the opposite spectum of each other for what to expect in the outcome of these two parents. See the link below:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16140


----------



## John M (Jun 23, 2010)

Definitely NOT praestans. 'Looks like Moustache to me. I would NOT doubt the label on this one.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 23, 2010)

6 flowers per spike!!! I don't care what it is, I want it...


----------



## etex (Jun 23, 2010)

Great blooms!


----------

